# F1b & F2 & F3 Cockapoos



## JoJo

As you all know I love the further generations and different mixes possible in this wonderful breed ... 

I and many more on here would love to see pics of all F1b, F2 and even F3 cockapoos.

Oh I can't wait to see your lovely cockapoos   show them off here .... pretty please ...


----------



## cockapooplace

Yes please, I too would love to see further generations.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Bertie Brown

Me too good thread JoJo 

Clare and Bertie


----------



## JoJo

Come on cockapoo owners .. lets see some beauties on here...

Biscuit ... I think you should start it off... stunning example of an F1b 

As many of you know I love the F1b mix and further generations ..


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Yes - I also agree with JoJo - it would be lovely to see as many options as possible.
I had initially planned a full gallery of the various possible mixes for the CCGB to host but we had so few come forward back then - so I think if we get enough submissions we'd look put a gallery up on the site too X

Stephen X


----------



## JoJo

Jukee Doodles said:


> Yes - I also agree with JoJo - it would be lovely to see as many options as possible.
> I had initially planned a full gallery of the various possible mixes for the CCGB to host but we had so few come forward back then - so I think if we get enough submissions we'd look put a gallery up on the site too X
> 
> Stephen X


Hi Stephen ... as you know I am really into the further generations and mixes, and find it so interesting the differences possible in appearance and coat types ... 

A few in my cockapoo coat colour catalogue (Dino, Ruby, Oakley, Biscuit, Quica, Pyper).. but would love to see more ... 

I am aware the F1b mixes are becoming more popular due to the coat texture, so I would love to see more


----------



## RubyCockapoo

I posted this recently to show the white in Ruby's (F2) coat










..it's just on her back

Ian


----------



## Janev1000

OK - a few of Biscuit! He has a very soft fleecy coat. 
















Very tired!
[IM


----------



## Janev1000

Sorry - my computer has gone AWOL today! Here is the one of him very tired!


----------



## Bertie Brown

Gorgeous photos of Ruby and Biscuit. What 'mix' is Biscuit?

Clare and Bertie


----------



## Janev1000

His mum is an american toy cockapoo from Jandaz and dad is a small miniature poodle - although I can't see much american in his face to be honest, especially in his early pics. Maybe more influence from the poodles?


----------



## Bertie Brown

D'oh silly me I've just noticed it says what Biscuit is in your signature American F1B, I tell you if I had a brain I'd be dangerous - lol - thanks for replying.

Clare and Bertie


----------



## mandym

Pyper is an f4 merle cockapoo,she is from calafornia,ive included a little video of her with her litter mates in america,pyper is the only blue merle in the litter xxx




























video of the litter


----------



## jaimebpa1

Olive is an American F2 and is 4 months old now. I can't wait to see what she'll look like as an adult. She is already changing so quickly. She is smaller than i thought she'd be though. I know she still has growing to do, but i don't think she'll be as big as her cockapoo parents.


----------



## JoJo

Ruby is F2 ... beautiful curls  

Ref the white in her coat, don't worry Picnic has this and she is almost 8 months old, quite common in the darker coats... a random white hair look  I will get some pis to show you. 

Thanks for the pics so far .. Ruby & Biscuit are both gorgeous


----------



## JoJo

Oh Pyper and Olive ... lovely lovely ... I love this thread .. knew I would


----------



## mandym

Are they pups cos if not i cant see hy that would be advertising,id love to see more pics of f2 etc xxx


----------



## JoJo

Awena, I think you could add a Munchy photo as she is a family dog  .. I am sure you have some F3 adults you could post as long as they are pets and owned by your family .... I think that should be ok... just love seeing the different looks and coats .. all in the name of research and cockapoo love xxx


----------



## tmg

*A few pics of my F1B pup Pebbles*

Pebbles mother Izzie was a cream cockapoo, her father is an apricot miniture poodle(Teddy from polycinders). A few people on here know Teddy.
1st pic 6 weeks old
2nd 7 weeks old
3rd 8-9 weeks old
4th 10 weeks old.
She is now 12 weeks,shes a real delight:love-eyes:.

Tasha.


----------



## mandym

tmg said:


> Pebbles mother Izzie was a cream cockapoo, her father is an apricot miniture poodle(Teddy from polycinders). A few people on here know Teddy.
> 1st pic 6 weeks old
> 2nd 7 weeks old
> 3rd 8-9 weeks old
> 4th 10 weeks old.
> She is now 12 weeks,shes a real delight:love-eyes:.
> 
> Tasha.



She is beautiful!!! xxx


----------



## tmg

Thank you


----------



## Fiver

What a lovely curly fur baby


----------



## Turi

mandym said:


> Pyper is an f4 merle cockapoo,she is from calafornia,ive included a little video of her with her litter mates in america,pyper is the only blue merle in the litter xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video of the litter


Mandy - I've just had a flashback to when I first started researching Cockapoos. Is there a video on the web somewhere of when Pyper arrived home at the airport? 



tmg said:


> Pebbles mother Izzie was a cream cockapoo, her father is an apricot miniture poodle(Teddy from polycinders). A few people on here know Teddy.
> 1st pic 6 weeks old
> 2nd 7 weeks old
> 3rd 8-9 weeks old
> 4th 10 weeks old.
> She is now 12 weeks,shes a real delight:love-eyes:.
> 
> Tasha.


Izzie is beautiful - such a curly little girl!


----------



## JoJo

Wow Pebbles is gorgeous .. think I want a F1b puppy  Love the coat texture .... cuddle her lots xxx


----------



## Janev1000

Pebbles is so scrummy!! I think a couple of Biscuit's F1B brothers are like that who seem to have taken directly after their poodle dad. Love to see more pics of Pebbles as she gets older! x


----------



## Nadhak

Oh no - I want a F1B - in fact I want all of them! Cockapoos are my new addiction!


----------



## JoJo

Nadine I know exactly what you mean I am sat here thinking I want them all too   

Addicted to naughty food and cockapoos ... oh well it could be worse xxx


----------



## JoJo

Show me some more lovely cockapoos please ... we need more F1b, F2, F2b, F3 and so on   come on its Easter holidays and I love this thread xxx


----------



## mandym

Turi,yes you must have seen that video of pyper arriving on the other forum( that i speak of no more lol) that was quite an emotional day because we had waited so long for her xxx


----------



## JoJo

I love this thread .. any more F1b, F2, F3 or even F4's out there please join the thread, so we can all admire your cockapoos


----------

